# Ulcerative Colitis / Rib Pain



## paul naicker (Jul 7, 2011)

I have been diagnosed with UC about a year ago.  I take Pentasa 3 times a day.  I have been experiencing acute pains in my rib cage - at the last level.  I have been hospitalised 3 times since 15 May 2011.  I have done every test possible and doctors were unable to detect any possible cause.  I was told that i could have fractured my ribs through coughing.  The pain still persists.  Could this be related to UC?  How can i make the pain go away?


----------



## Dexky (Jul 7, 2011)

One would think cracked ribs would show up on x-ray!!  Did you have some infection that caused violent coughing fits?  Good luck Paul and welcome!


----------



## DustyKat (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi Paul and :welcome: 

Is your inflammation under control? 

Your transverse colon does run along the bottom of your ribs particularly on the left side. Perhaps if you have a lot of inflammation in this area it may be causing the pain here??
In this sense it could be related to your UC and if the inflammation was under control then the pain may go away. All speculation on my part though! 

I hope things settle for you soon Paul and please keep us posted on how you are going. 

Take care, :hug:
Dusty. xxx


----------



## David (Jul 7, 2011)

Sorry to hear you're having trouble   Is the rib pain on the left side, right side, or both?

Also, we have a dedicated Ulcerative Colitis forum in case you're interested.  You're of course welcome to post in any of the forums here.

Regardless, welcome to the forum!


----------



## xJillx (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi and welcome!  Does it feel like it could be possibly musclar?  A pulled muscle could be caused by a lot of coughing.  Does it hurt with movement?


----------



## paul naicker (Jul 7, 2011)

The pain started on the left side and is now on the right side.  I have been injected with cortizones in the right side of the abdomen. Boy does it hurt right now. HELP! PAUL


----------



## Crohn's Mom (Jul 7, 2011)

sorry you're in so much pain Paul 
I have had the cortizone injections in my sternum before ..and you are right...it hurts !!
I hope it helps your pain though and it settles quickly !


----------



## outlier (Jul 7, 2011)

I have a lot of rib pain because of ankylosing spondylitis, which is a form of arthritis that occurs with Crohn's and UC. Go see a rheumatologist. 

After humira every week my ribs feel slightly better but there is still some. i take Tramadol-Acetaminophen for the pain.


----------



## paul naicker (Jul 8, 2011)

*Thanks guys!*

It really feels better - now that i have joined the Forum.  You Guys are fantastic.  My problem started as a cough.  There was no infection.  I had taken home remedies which did not help.  My initial EXRAY indicated the i had fluid in the left lung.  I was hospitalised and given antibiotics and TRAMADOL for the pain.  The pain got worse and i was hospitalized the second time. I was given antibiotics again and TRAMADOL for the pain. The ORTHO SURGEON suspected that my ribs were fractured due to violent coughing.  Nothing showed up in the MRI, the EXRAY and ULTRASOUND.  I was hospitalized the third time.  Had a gastroscope done.  Results - inflammation of the stomach. A biopsy was also done.  I was informed that i had harmful bacteria in my tummy.  I have been put on a course of antibiolics and was given cortisone injections in my abdomin. The doc suspects that the lining on my ribs are torn. I am still in a lot of pain.


----------

